# Internet



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The internet here is proabably the worst in any country including Iraq and Afghanistan. Everything is focused on Makati where most westerners live. But us who don't want the city life have to struggle with hit and miss Globe. PLDT is not much better since you have to wait 6 months to a year to get DSL.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Internet Service*



c_acton98 said:


> The internet here is proabably the worst in any country including Iraq and Afghanistan. Everything is focused on Makati where most westerners live. But us who don't want the city life have to struggle with hit and miss Globe. PLDT is not much better since you have to wait 6 months to a year to get DSL.


What town are you in or near? Angeles City has several providers. The best we have found here close to Angeles is Com-Clark. All internet here is slow compared to back home. Just have to put up with it is ya want service. Some people I know use two separate providers in their home to help insure a connection :ranger:...


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

PLDT took 2 weeks to install my phone line with DSL modem. If it takes 6 months, then I expect you are in an area not actually covered by PLDT at the moment.

Richard


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am in Antipolo. PLDT is telling me they are installing FIBER OPTIC in our sudivision. They say it has been broken several times and they don't know when it will be completed.


----------



## bairdlander (May 23, 2012)

If you have no net,how are you online?


----------

